# Kiss Me, Kate



## mbenonis (Apr 24, 2004)

Running Dog Productions at Stone Bridge High School (Ashburn, VA) will be presenting Kiss Me, Kate on Thrusday, April 29th through Saturday, May 1st at 7:30 PM and on Sunday, May 2nd at 3:00 PM. It's definitely our most adventurous show yet, and it's shaping up to be simply fantastic. Tickets are $5.00 at the door. Look for me (Mike); I'll be at the sound board in the booth.

If you need directions, please ask in this thread 

*Admin Note:* _I will also be there on Thursday_


----------



## zac850 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Upcomming Plays: Kiss Me, Kate*

Kiss Me Kate, great show, I saw it on Broadway and loved it....

Also, whats cool is that we got some stuff donated to my school (I beams and truss that we borrowed), and on the side of the I beams I saw imprinted 'Kiss Me Kate'. I just think its really cool that stuff that we used in our show was on broadway.....

BTW, its nice to see someone else with a .mac account, no one seems to have them (stupid PC users  )


----------



## dvsDave (May 11, 2004)

btw, the show was fantastic... hilarious, an all-around great production!! 

Trying to find published reviews of the play from the cappies reviewers. 

My hat is off to the Alex for his incredibly funny performance as one of the thugs. Rock on!


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner (Sep 27, 2004)

Kiss me kate is a great show! I knew the director from a previous show and he also played the main role. After I was a techie, I also became an actor and so far have been in Oliver!, Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamoat, and upcomming, the Music Man Junior. We don't know our parts yet but there are no adults in it just children. It opens in march. Also, with that same theater company, I get to learn how to use the FatFrog controller and Mac 250 Kryptons!  Yay! DONATED to your school! DONATED???? Where on earth do you get DONATED I-Beams!?  ! 


P.S. I too agree on the .mac account, Although regreetingly, right now, I am a stupid PC user...at my first oppertunity I am getting a powerbook.


----------

